# does being vegan combat healing social anxiety?



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been vegan for 2 years now and I was just wondering if being so disables success of living a anxiety free life. 
these past two years for me, my anxiety has definitely gotten worse it seems.. I'm thinking there could be a correlation but who knows...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

well one thing that i always point out to vegans, is that many of the amino acids obtained through eating meat and milk, are important in brain chemistry.

Tryptophan for example, is very important in having sufficient serotonin in the brain, Tyrisone is the same for dopamine.

I always highly suggest that Vegans should be on some sort of an amino acid supplement,


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Zeeshan.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

no


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

If you're a vegan and have anxiety or a history of anxiety, it's really important you take a complete vitamin-B complex and/or have your doctor test you regularly for deficiency in the B-vitamins. Deficiency in some of the B-vitamins causes anxiety, and vegans have a high risk of becoming deficient in these vitamins. My sister had a Vitamin B deficiency a while back and I did a fair amount of research on the internet about it.


----------



## joanne joanne (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had increased social anxiety after becoming vegan, but not increased general anxiety or panic, oddly enough. I've been vegetarian for 17 years. About 5 years ago I became quite anxious about my health to the point of panicking about it (with little SA), and went on Effexor for a few years, which really helped me. Going off the Effexor is difficult for me, and I credit a raw vegan diet to helping me kick it and clean out my system from its toxic effects. So now I haven't taken Effexor for over a year and I eat a vegan diet. I thought everything was great until for the past maybe 6 months I've become socially anxious at times. I supply teach and it comes on pretty randomly from what I can tell, and I think I can't handle this type of job with the SA. Anyways, I wonder if being deficient in some aminos and/or B vitamins could be worsening this. I am going to try to take these more regularly and also eat more flax, chia, and fortified cereals or "milks." Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I was a wreck before I went vegan, and I'm still a wreck now. But now I don't have to obsessively worry about tainted meat or feel guilty for eating, so there's that. I'm physically better off now, but not so far as SA goes.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried being vegan for a month. My thought process had definitely been altered (which wasn't necessarily a good thing) but it had no effect on my SA.


----------



## Wander (Apr 16, 2010)

It can help and it can harm

I believe in veganism being beneficial, but It means having to be on top of your B12 levels, which, if low, can definitely be a contributing factor to anxiety and depression (among other things, like memory problems, but it is a known aggravation to the nervous system in all sorts of ways). B12 is usually what is behind anemia, not iron. I would go so far as to say that B12 is behind a LOT of the depression in the world today.

Because you remove a lot of intolerances and allergens (eggs and dairy) it can be very beneficial! Most people are intolerant to dairy and eggs, and don't know it. These food intolerances can actually cause nervous system inflammation, including brain inflammation, causing a lack of blood flow in the brain and leading to anxiety, ADD- like behavior, depression and suicidal behavior, as well as psychosis. (I have experience with this.. too)


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Veganism isn't healthy at all unless you know what you're doing, which if you're not, you'll mess yourself up with very specific forms malnutrition.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Vegan diets are by far the most unhealthy. You're probably not getting enough Lysine, choline and other nutrients. The two I mentioned can lead to anxiety when not consumed in sufficient quantities. Go with your gut and change your diet.


----------



## sabbath (May 10, 2010)

I'm transitioning into veganism at the moment but I havn't noticed any huge increase in my anxiety. A vegan diet can be the healthiest diet out there if you know your nutrition and educate yourself on what plant based foods contain all the nutrients you need. There is also plenty of info out there and books written that discuss how a vegan diet is the best option for you both physically and mentally but of course there is other research that suggests otherwise. So basically if your eating right on a vegan diet just like on an animal based one you need to know your food nutrition and be able to monitor your vitamin intake. Knowing that your saving all of those sentient animals should make you feel great anyways! :b


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

i've been vegan for like 4-5 years, and the only thing i miss is the convenience of the omnivore's life. it's not easy going out to eat with other people and having to order a plate of french fries because it's the only thing vegan. When i first went vegan i was very vocal about animal rights and stuff, now i rarely mention my veganism at all. it's sad, but people treat me differently after hearing that i'm vegan. they assume i'm some arrogant and self-righteous *** who wants to shove my ideals down other's throats. 

So aside from the lifestyle itself, other strangers' perceptions of what vegan means is the biggest factor. i miss not having to ask what's in every sample at the grocery, or just being able to eat whatever the hell because it's there and it looks tasty. i mean i love being vegan, and i get all my vitamins and am healthy as ****, but now i know a side of food that everyone else just takes for granted.

as for the nutritional stuff, it's really hard to be deficient on a vegan diet. most stuff is fortified with b12 and all those hard-to-get nutrients. as long as you don't live off of crisps and soda, junk like that, you'll probably be okay.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

What? how can you say veganism/vegetarianism is one of the most unhealthy diets out there? Do you have any idea how much hormones, chemicals and other crap they put in your meat? not to mention some lingering bacteria, diseases etc.


----------

